# Bib Short oder Baggy?



## pedalix (27. September 2013)

Meine Freundin meinte, dass Männer in Bib Shorts nicht gerade sexy aussehen. Baggys würden Männer besser stehen. Stimmt das? 

Mal zwei Fotos zum vergleichen


----------



## Schnitte (27. September 2013)

und wenn schon? ist dies nicht vollkommen egal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalix (27. September 2013)

Da hast du recht, ist vollkommen egal. Wollte nur mal wissen ob die Mehrheit der Damen das genauso sieht.


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2013)

Die dritte Antwortmöglichkeit fehlt 

In der Bib Short kann man jedenfalls einen knackigen Hintern besser erkennen  
aber was gar nicht geht ist eine weiße Bib Short und dann noch durchsichtig


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. September 2013)

Ernsthaft?





und unser Exkanzler:


----------



## lucie (29. September 2013)

Ich habe gerade ein Deja vu...

...dieses Bild gab es schon mehrmals im Forum und mir war jedesmal schlecht...


----------



## xc_fahrer (29. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSJVEb-qljA"]top secret! ballerini - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Principiante (30. September 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> top secret! ballerini - YouTube


----------



## VeloWoman (1. Oktober 2013)

genial.


----------

